# Ordering Ryuoh stones?



## spikeit (Oct 25, 2008)

Any have any experiences they can share about ordering these stones and having them shipped? My concerns are:

1. Whether they will fit my tank (4 gallon)
2. If they will exhibit the character I am looking for
3. If they will work with the hardscape I hope to achieve

Any tips would be great since asking the vendor to take photos maybe out of the question... otherwise I am on the east coast and not sure who may carry any ADA products.

Thanks,
R


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd recommend that you talk to the AquaForest Aquarium guys themselves and ask your questions. then verify it with the forum members, this should help your further.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I've order stones a couple times. I've only ordered Ryouh stone once but you have to tell them what your looking for. For a 4g they will probably give you around 35-5 rocks ranging in size if you order 5lbs of it. I plan to order around 15lbs of Ryouh, 15lbs of Manten, and then some Shou and Zebra stone soon enough so I hope I can get some nice stones. Anyways good luck!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

The problem with ordering stones on line is you never really know what you get. I have ordered some Yamaya stones from the AFA and got some decent pieces. However, my last on-line order of Ryoh stones from them was not at all useful. 

Nothing beats picking what you want at the store at AFA (I was there end of Oct) or a rock yard (and pay a fraction of a price).


----------



## spikeit (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I sent AFA the same questions. I have asked them for photos but I can understand for an order that is about $20.00 that it may not be worth their time... I may have my brother stop by and pick some stones for me.. he is in Silicon Valley..

Regards,
R


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Bunbuku is correct, Usually you will get 2-3 good stones out of the batch.


----------

